# R33 GTR VSPEC White



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

My 1995 R33 VSPEC

video

YouTube - 1995 Nissan Skyline GT-R Spec V - Short In Car Video

Mod list, probably more surprises as i have not received the car yet from Japan.

Car has 91,000km, tuned for 100 Ron (Japan) equivalent to 94 Ron+Mon/2 (Canada). Timing has been advanced as well, probably has some sort of ECU tuning, specs unknown. 

* HKS Twin Pod Air Filters
* HKS Turbo Hard Piping Kit
* HKS Front Mount Intercooler
* HKS Intercooler Piping Kit
* HKS Oil Cooler
* HKS Front Pipe
* A/M Cat Pipe
* HKS Hi Power 409 Exhaust System
* Nismo Oil Cap
* Nismo Radiator Cap
* Nissan N1 Adjustable Turbo Actuators
* Volk Racing SF Challenge 18” Forged Wheels
* Good Year Rev-Spec RS-02 Tires (265-35-18)
* Nissan Special Option Front & Rear Tower Bars
* Nismo Front Lower Tension Rods
* Nismo Rear Upper/Lower A Arms
* Ohlins PCV Coilovers
* Swift ID60 10-12KG/CM Coil Springs
* Brembo Original Equipment Brakes
* Blitz SBC Electronic Boost Conroller
* HKS FATT Turbo Timer
* Auto Gauge RPM, Boost, Water Temp, Oil Temp Gauges
* Nissan Techno DIN Gauge / Meter Gauge Panel
* A/M Carbon Trim Console Stick On
* Nissan Genuine Xenon (HID) Head Lamps
* A/M Rear Mud Guards

parts going in once in my possession

- Nismo White 320km/h cluster
- Apexi Twin Pod Filtration System
- Innovative Wideband
- Defi Oil Temperature, Water Temperature, Oil Pressure, Boost
- Endless Brake Pads
- All Maintenance Possible (fluids, tires, filters, oils, etc)


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice clean looking car


----------



## R34 (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks like it has a white Nismo cluster in it already
I'm currently looking at importing something similar myself at the moment


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

No it does not have a nismo cluster in it yet, just stock (the vspec has a blue tint to the cluster, if that is the correct explanation lol). what do you guys think, should i adjust the ride height and get spacers to make it flush or leave it the way it is now with the SF Challenge rims and less aggressive ride height.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Ooo yes very nice indeed. Looks mint and a nice spec. Loving the canards, tidy. Enjoy the car buddy when she arrives.


----------



## R34 (Feb 18, 2003)

PL_GTR said:


> No it does not have a nismo cluster in it yet, just stock (the vspec has a blue tint to the cluster, if that is the correct explanation lol). what do you guys think, should i adjust the ride height and get spacers to make it flush or leave it the way it is now with the SF Challenge rims and less aggressive ride height.


They sure looked white on my laptop last night but blue today:thumbsup:
Looks great. White really suits the GTR


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice looking car! Whereabouts in Canada are you? I'm sure you're gonna love this car.

Some things that are bonus! 
1) ARC Titanium air diversion plate (not cheap!)
2) A/M Sparco (?) steering wheel
3) Nissan optional plastic rainchannel things on doors
4) Clear turnsignals (front and side! - possibly Nismo)
5) Tinted side and rear glass - looks to be the max allowed under Japan law
6) Those Xenons cost about $2500 for the set! 
7) Front bumper has two air cooling ducts for the Intercooler. These were found in the N1 cars (see my comment below) as well as Series 3 R33 GT-Rs.
8) Floormats - silly, but they don't make them any more so hard to find. 

Some incorrect items in the description (if I may).
1) NOT aftermarket rear mudflaps - those are genuine Nissan optional parts! (not cheap!)

2) Those tower bars (front anyway - no rear photo) are standard parts, nothing special

3) Nissan Techno DIN Gauge / Meter Gauge Panel - this was standard equipment (and while I'm at it - I PERSONALLY would ditch those add on gauges, they don't give you any more information you already get from the standard gauges.) You may want to get a Nismo "Techno DIN Gauge" which I think has better markings. As for the A/M gauges themselves, I would ask why the previous owner put them on - street racer? Looks? 

4) Nissan N1 Adjustable Turbo Actuators - the smaller turbos are all actuator driven - does this mean that the car has N1 turbos? IF so, great! But by themselves, I'm not sure they are different than the standard ones (some one please educate me). OR, even better, the car COULD be an N1 car - but in which case it won't have Air Conditioning. (all N1 cars were white and Vspec, no A/C, no rear window wiper - should check when you pick her up!)

Upon arrival, I would confirm:
1) Actual V-Spec status - too easy to slap on a rear sticker. The V-Specs had 2 things that easily identified them as such - speedometer has an "ALSD" lamp, and the rear diff has cooling fins on it. [have no idea where the "bluish tint" comment came from - sounds fishy to me]
2) White gauges means (if not swapped out for Nismo unit) that there is an overlay on the gauge panel itself - meaning of course that the gauges have been opened up. 
3) car appears to be missing the brake cooling ducts that are located in front of the front tires and connect back from the lip spoiler. (from that one photo, anyway).
4) Brembo brakes appear to be burnt/oxided? That is, the black calipers are usually shiny black. 

Just watched the video, with Adam driving. Engine sounds healthy, but at the same time, the coilovers pillowballs are noisy - may want to have those checked too.

Forgive me for sticking my nose in like this - but just want to make sure you have the best possible R33 GT-R experience! 

Hope you enjoy GT-R ownership!!


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

This is the write up from my exporter. see what you think akasakar33  and i added all the other pictures i could find


CHASSIS: BCNR33-004796

YEAR: April 1995

COLOR: White – Code Number QM1

MAKE: Nissan

MODEL: Skyline GT-R

MILEAGE: 91,XXX KM


Condition Report:

Interior –

Complete with all panels intact. Front main dash section has no signs of air pockets or imperfections. On RH A pillar trim panel, 1.5-2.0cm diameter hole is present. Possibly from past gauge installation / removal. Carbon trim lay is pulling up in some area’s. New replacement or used type is available. 

Front and rear seats are overall very tidy. One small hole on the RH side of the rear seat is showing. A weak stage of multi cleaner and fabric conditioner was applied to both fronts to help remove some light staining from age. All of the light staining is now removed. Quite perfect now.

Base carpet is in great shape. No hung up area’s or warn corners could be spotted. Also no staining was present. Floor mats on the other hand look original and fronts show a bit warn. 

Front and rear side panels also complete. No fading showing. Fabric within the panels is also in great shape. Not peeling off in any way.

A/M Gauges are flashing on and off. Some of them are not reading at all. They are quite cheap and not very reliable at this stage. Suggest they be sold off and replaced with higher quality gauges. 

Exterior –

Original paint work is showing. All panels line up very well. To note, a small pin dent is showing on the RH front fender. Approximately 1.5 cm in size. For the rest of the main body panels, they are all in great shape. No scratches, sun fade etc. 

For add-on panels: Front lower spoiler has been repainted white at some point. It shows some scratches, chip marks etc. Side aero shows in great shape. Lastly, RH rear mud guard has small crack as seen in the photos. Still very secure. Such could be repaired down the road. 

Underbody –

This area is overall in great shape. Some normal wear around the jacking points. No dents on the main frame rails meeting the front sub-frame. Towards the outer edges, near the jacking rails, there is some light duty rust staining. Also small sections towards the spare tire under area. To conclude this area, it should be all protected down the road with a good underbody rust inhabitants. 

Engine / Mission / Drive train –

Entire engine room has been degreased and hand cleaned. Shows quite nice now from all angles. Engine covers show some chipping as seen. Also some staining is evident on the washer and coolant reservoir bottles.

Shock towers are in decent shape as seen. There is some light staining on either top sides at the seam line. Corrective way to erase these seeping stains is to grind down a little and seal this section with a zinc based primer. Then seal completely with a high quality base coat. Clear could be used as well for extra shine. This type of work can be done while the vehicle is in Japan, however labor and material charges will apply. Inquire on this topic if needed.

On the running side: Battery needed to be jumped once today. Even after running for a short while it felt a little slow while re-starting. Quite possibly the original battery is fitted. Optimum offers a specific GT-R battery kit with new power and ground cables. This would be the best long life option if taken. Available if needed. 

Motor it self is running very well. Top end specifically sounds very well in tune. During free revving the motor is overly responsive. Mostly because of the high quality intake and exhaust updates. A normal GT-R would be much more sluggish to say the least.

Boosting is in and around 1.1-1.2 bar respectively with the boost controller on. A bit high and should be turned down considering the standard twins are still in place. Pulls extremely hard in case you are wondering. 

Estimated power is in the 365-380 PS range. At this level there is good chance the vehicle has had some ROM tuning. Detailed info on such is not available. Though Ill state once and once only that this vehicle should be re-mapped for Canadian level fuels immediately on arrival. There is no room for error. And at the bear minimum, please do retard the timing a degree or two for extra safety. 

Exhaust is quite raspy from cold start up to full acceleration. Pitch not drowning either. Somewhat perfect for the masculine GT-R. 

Clutch in the vehicle seems to be an OEM type. Very smooth whilst depressing. For life, plenty left in it. Good chance it’s been replaced at some point judging how it feels. Gear changes feel good all around. Bit notchy into first and second. Original for sure and has some good life left in it. 

Brake on the car is fair. Front rotors are good and straight with minimal grooves showing. Pads on the other hand are a bit low on life. I recommend changing them out at some point. Even in Japan if budget is good. Considering the car wears Brembo calipers in OEM form, they would deserve and equally level brake pad. Something in the 0-500 degree range. Perhaps through Project Mu or Endless Racing. 

Closing in here. We have a very attractive car by looks. Past owner really did well with the wheel selection. Offset fits the car almost perfect. Maybe a 5-10mm spacer would make it spot on perfect. Past owner also took good care of the paint. Shows extremely good from all angles and it aint even waxed yet. 

On the service front of this vehicle. I can tell the fuel pressure regulator was recently replaced. Water pump also looks quite new. Given that was done, Im quite certain the timing belt was to. 

With the good service schedule well squared away, I’m pleased to say that the car will be extremely trouble free under your possession. Sure you may want to add a few modifications down the road, but from a mechanical standpoint the car will very well hold up in the future for you.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

hmm, well I'd have to say you have to trust the write-up for now. 

noticed there are A/M pedals too.

But at least we can confirm it's a Vspec!!


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Insane Car!
Love It!


----------

